# Sicherheit verschlüsselter Dateien



## willi (5. Sep 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Hab da mal folgende Frage: Ich versende verschlüsselte Dateien per Email. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (oder ein Tool) mit dem ich die Sicherheit dieser Dateien überprüfen kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus!

mfg
willi


----------



## Anmeldeboykottierer (5. Sep 2006)

Hi,
viel leichter ist es, wenn du dich über die Art der Veschlüsselung informierst. Wie man die Sicherheit objektiv beurteilt ist imho durch die Mathe gegeben. Hier siehst du wie lange eine Bruteforce Attacke (die immer wirkt) dauern würde um den korrekten Schlüssel in Erfahrung zu bringen.
An sich findest du zu allen großen Verfahren diese Rechnungen. 

Die Sicherheit einer verschlüsselten Datei ist dabei halt wirklich schwer abzuschätzen. Die Frage ist wieviel wissen hat dein möglicher Mithörer? Wenn er das Verfahren nicht kennt, kommen natürlich alle möglichen Verschlüsselungen in Frage und davon gibt es eine ganze Menge! Hast du nun eine einfache gewählt und er errät zufällig die Richtige, hast du also Problem.
Nimmst du aber eine von denen, die im Moment als sicher gelten, so würde ihm selbst dieses Wissen nichts nutzen.

Sicherheit an sich gibt es nie (es dauert halt nur machmal ein paar 10^10 Jahre um den Code zu knacken). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man dann den Schlüssel auf andere Art und Weise in Erfahrung bring ist dann schon höher.

Gruß Der Anmeldeboykottierer


----------



## willi (5. Sep 2006)

Also ich mach des momentan so, dass ich einen Schlüssel mit AES generiere, damit die Datei verschlüssle und dann den Schlüssel mit nem öffentlichen Schlüssel verschlüssel (RSA). Übertragen werden dann die verschlüsselte Datei und der verschlüsselte Schlüssel zum entschlüsseln der Datei 

Zum entschlüsseln des Schlüssels wird dann der private Schlüssel verwendet. Dann kann mit dem entschlüsselten Schlüssel die Datei entschlüsselt werden -> Hybrid-Verfahren!

Klingt doch nich schlecht, oder?


----------



## Anmeldeboykottierer (5. Sep 2006)

Klingt nach einem häufig verwendeten Verfahren. Auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht!


----------

